
POSIX.1-2017 - letientai299
https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/
======
letientai299
One of manything that every developers need to read at least once.

------
ainar-g
Often the POSIX documentation for e.g. utilities is better than some man pages
on Ubuntu. Really underrated document.

